# will rats use these tunnels?



## BloodRainChild (Feb 28, 2007)

i LOVE this cage. we have it at my work and i've seen it and i love it. but...will my 4 lovely rattie girls use the tunnels? i'm scared they wont. also...i have one of them that is kinda blind and slow, will she still use it?

http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-12962

by the way it's only $160 for me


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I know my boys would try it out, but if I had a rat that was failing somewhat, I'd worry about them falling down that completely... vertical... tunnel... 8O


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I would get a ferret nation instead... that cage seems hard to clean for me. Plus I know the tunnel thing really is up in arms as to your ratty's personal preference. The ferret nation is that price, especially if you do the petsmart price match trick and get ahold of their free shipping, it's easier to clean, sturdier and you can purchase tunnels to put in it rather than tunnels being a permanent structure that only gets in the way if not used.


----------



## BloodRainChild (Feb 28, 2007)

i've seen the ferret nation in a shop somewhere and i'm worried about them pushing the bedding out the side. they do that with the one they have and the base is like 4 inches tall.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I had fair to middling luck with using Yesterday's News in the FN, but the FN is really appropriate for fabric bedding.


----------



## BloodRainChild (Feb 28, 2007)

they could never use fabric bedding...they like to shred everything


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

:lol: They're just 'redecorating'. :lol:

Perhaps a Martins or a SuperPet?


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

You could get a Ferret Nation and make pans that would hold bedding out of coroplast - that wouldn't be hard or very expensive. Those big doors are so awesome for cleaning...


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

That or thin sheets of plastic woven on the edges near the pans. I contemplated laminating teacher trimmers and weaving that in and out of the cage to catch stray poops. I can get my lamination for free though, and teaching borders are cheap like $3 for 39 feet O: I got that for free too, leftovers from work XD


----------



## BloodRainChild (Feb 28, 2007)

you guys are thinking that i am very creative...i'm not.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Ohh, I love Marchioro cages! They are very nice. I think your girls would love it.  The tubes come apart and you con rearrange them however you want. And 160 is an awesome price for that cage anyway. I'd say go for it!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Our local rat rescue has that for his group of 6 month old boys, and I don't think that they actually use those tunnels. One of his big compliants about that cage is that the wire is galvanised, which gets nasty smelling quickly.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

You could always pay to have the wire powder coated. It might cost a bit but it would be worth it in the long run. You wouldn't have to throw away a perfectly good cage because it was smelly then =)


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

It's galvanised O_O I thought it was powder coated yuck!

Yeah you don't want to get a galvanised cage if that is the case, it will corrode and become unusuable very quickly. That and if you are actually able to FIND a place that powder coats, getting it powder coated is at least $50. But most people have a hard time finding a place to begin with.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I have the same cage as that one but mine has a different lay out. I dont find it smells at all just as long as you keep it clean. Is there anyway you could take out the tubes or make a ramp for them to use.


----------



## BloodRainChild (Feb 28, 2007)

i actually found a different cage that would be better for them...even thought i still really like that cage.


----------

